# It's Last Great Act of Defiance



## ozman (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I thought it was funny.

:holysheep:

:bolt::bolt::clap::farm:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 19, 2009)

Took me a moment, but I laughed out loud.  Yeah, your plant has funny fingers.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

:rofl:

It took me a while to see the funny of it too 

Excellent picture  

eace:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Apr 19, 2009)

That's pretty funny, man! Some younger folk might not get the reference, but I first saw this in the late 70's.


----------



## ozman (Apr 19, 2009)

Im glad i'm not the only one that remembers that.
Yea Muddy thats where I got the notion from  lol


Happy Growing All


----------



## Funkfarmer (Apr 20, 2009)

:angrywife: Your plant looks pissed!


----------



## intellenoob (May 9, 2009)

id like to send this pic to the dea


----------



## wmmeyer (May 9, 2009)

intellenoob said:
			
		

> id like to send this pic to the dea


 
Yeah, but you'd probably have to explain it.


----------

